# New member intro and looking for thoughts on the Sage Barista Pro



## AlanB1976 (Jul 16, 2019)

Hi all

I'm new here and starting my coffee making journey. So, howdy! I'm looking forward to learning and sharing information with the group.

I'm busy doing my research now with the intention of buying an espresso machine on Black Friday, purely in the hopes of finding the machine on special somewhere (it's worked with other big buys).

I was hoping to get your thoughts on the direction I am heading and find out if I'm being an idiot. Also, thinking about idiots, apologies but I have no experience with this and am only now learning, so I will put my foot in my mouth. I did join another forum but was not really happy with the attitude of some of members in "just go buy yourself an auto, we're about the art and don't condone any consumer machine". From what I read here, people seem a bit more willing to help. And hopefully some will help me 

A bit of background&#8230;..My wife and I enjoy coffee but during the week (with kids and work) it's pretty much just instant. I might spoil myself at a local coffee shop every now and then. On weekends we'll have a stove-top espresso, pod or a better instant; but they are no match to a nice cup from a decent shop. So, I want to be able to start having close to coffee shop coffees at home. Our main drinks are either americano or cappuccino (so a milk frother is mandatory). I can't justify a spend above £700 to £800 and even that will need to be hidden from the wife until she appreciates the coffees I make for her. We are far from connoisseurs and I can't even taste the difference between some blends. So I'm not looking for equipment/skills that will make me the best barista in the land. However, I am no Neanderthal and I want to make a good decent cup that we can appreciate. I also don't want a full automatic as I want to be able to learn and progress a few basic skills and more importantly have fun with it. However, the machine does need to be easy enough such that my wife can make an americano (she's not really interested in learning anything about it).

So, enough babbling. I was thinking of the Sage Barista Pro. The below points detail why. Please let me know where I'm being stupid or if there are better reasonable options.



It looks like a coffee machine. This may sound dumb but I hate the looks of the auto's. It's something I can have in my kitchen with pride.


Initial heat up and brew/steam swap time. Since we have a max of 2 cups the majority of the time, a HX/dual-boiler didn't warrant the investment. The 'pro' seemed fantastic compared to pretty much any other single boiler in heating.


Manual enough for me, auto enough for my wife. It leaves enough room for me to play and look at improving my skills while being simple enough for my wife to make non-milk drinks. For me it may be a fun hobby to enjoy but I'm not looking at a training path and equipment where I will upgrade in x years. Sure, the bug might bite and end up selling all to upgrade anyway but, at the moment, a semi-auto seems perfect for where I am.


I am concerned about the integrated grinder as everywhere I read "don't go integrated" but from various reviews it seems to be fairly decent and, well, I can't get the machine without a grinder anyway (the 'pro' variant with fast heat up times). Is it good enough for a decent espresso (not the best but will make me go "hmmmmm&#8230;&#8230;nice")?


It comes with every thing I need and it's within budget at £700!


So, as I said, I'm still learning and deciding, and have quite a few months still to change my mind. What are your thoughts?

Thanks

Alan


----------



## Achrys (Jun 17, 2019)

AlanB1976 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm new here and starting my coffee making journey. So, howdy! I'm looking forward to learning and sharing information with the group.
> 
> ...


 Damn, they were selling for £350 yesterday on Amazon. If you like the black one.

And, welcome!

You may find a used Oracle at that budget - so it can tamp for your wife too.


----------



## AlanB1976 (Jul 16, 2019)

What the ...... £350 . I was keeping an eye out on the Prime sale but didn't see the Pro anywhere. Damn.

I'm very weary of a used system until I know more on them. A bit scared of getting burned.

Is tamping difficult? It looks as easy as just pushing down but I take it that is a very naïve view....


----------



## Coffee Fan Guy (Jun 17, 2020)

Are you sure about the £350 sale price for the pro?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Note the post date top left July


----------

